# Stan Weinstein:Los secretos para ganar dinero con los mercados alcistas y bajistas



## Faldo (13 Nov 2013)

Acabo de terminar este libro y me voy a poner a crear una guia de lo subrayado para empezar a mirar gráficas y hacer inversiones en bolsa para 1 o 2 años. 

Todo lo que dice tiene sentido, pero fue un libro escrito en 1988. Dicen que sigue siendo la biblia del trading, aunque no se que valida es esta estrategia ahora. 

¿Alguna opinion?


----------



## Geyperman (13 Nov 2013)

Lo tienes en pdf?


----------



## staminatraders (13 Nov 2013)

Para mi, es el mejor libro de trading. Un saludo


----------



## mfernama (13 Nov 2013)

Lo estoy leyendo, me parece un buen libro y una buena filosofía, la única pega es que lo veo muy anticuado y tal y como está en general la economía, la impresió de dinero fiat, madmax viniente, etc... no sé si los conceptos son igual de válidos, sí para detectar sectores o acciones con posibilidades de despegue, pero no para ir a largo...


----------



## staminatraders (13 Nov 2013)

El concepto de la estructura del precio en semanal es brutal, demuestra lo más importante el precio y su momento. Me parece increible que libros con tantos años sigan sirviendo, por algo será...


----------



## Efraim (13 Nov 2013)

Faldo dijo:


> Acabo de terminar este libro y me voy a poner a crear una guia de lo subrayado para empezar a mirar gráficas y hacer inversiones en bolsa para 1 o 2 años.
> 
> Todo lo que dice tiene sentido, pero fue un libro escrito en 1988. Dicen que sigue siendo la biblia del trading, aunque no se que valida es esta estrategia ahora.
> 
> ¿Alguna opinion?



El mayor problema con las estrategias no es que caduquen. Menos todavía un sistema como el de SW, que en el fondo está basada en la psicología humana (los valores que dan señales alcistas atraen compradores y, como si se tratase de una profecía autocumplida, suben). 

El problema, digo, no es que las estrategias caduquen sino se saturan. O sea, en general cuanta más gente siga la misma estrategia menos rentable se vuelve. 

Aparte de eso, y aunque personalmente no lo sigo, el sistema de SW me sigue pareciendo bastante aceptable. Como digo, su fundamento no deja de ser la naturaleza humana, y eso no pasa de moda. El riesgo con las estrategias basadas en el _momentum_, en todo caso, radica en que el miedo es aún más fuerte que la envidia, y las bajadas en picado se producen con una rapidez mayor que las subidas.


----------



## Nerblu (13 Nov 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Lo tienes en pdf?





Spoiler



http://mediafire.com/?bf7ulu16l7ukd1t


----------



## Geyperman (13 Nov 2013)

Nerblu dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://mediafire.com/?bf7ulu16l7ukd1t



Muchas gracias:rolleye:


----------



## Faldo (13 Nov 2013)

Efraim dijo:


> El mayor problema con las estrategias no es que caduquen. Menos todavía un sistema como el de SW, que en el fondo está basada en la psicología humana (los valores que dan señales alcistas atraen compradores y, como si se tratase de una profecía autocumplida, suben).
> 
> El problema, digo, no es que las estrategias caduquen sino se saturan. O sea, en general cuanta más gente siga la misma estrategia menos rentable se vuelve.
> 
> Aparte de eso, y aunque personalmente no lo sigo, el sistema de SW me sigue pareciendo bastante aceptable. Como digo, su fundamento no deja de ser la naturaleza humana, y eso no pasa de moda. El riesgo con las estrategias basadas en el _momentum_, en todo caso, radica en que el miedo es aún más fuerte que la envidia, y las bajadas en picado se producen con una rapidez mayor que las subidas.



Solo queda probar en el campo la estrategia planteada en el libro, lo hare en simuladores a ver que tal.

No se hasta que putno se sigue esta estrategia, la gente ahora parece que piensa en intradia, CTFs y hacerse rico en 2 dias. Hay cosas que nunca cambian. 

Para el miedo SP plantea estrategias bastante logicas para colocar los stops. Solo cabe perdidas en caso de caida en el momento de la compra entre un 10% y un 15% si salta el stop. 

Despues quiero leer el Inversor intelegente de Benjamin Graham. Este es todabía mucho mas viejo, pero dicen que sigue siendo igual de válido. Lo que pasa que supongo sera a mas largo plazo. Sera interesante comparar los dos metodos, ya que SP dice de no hacer caso a los datos fundamentales.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 16:03 ----------




Geyperman dijo:


> Muchas gracias:rolleye:



Yo empece con la versión pdf y acabe comprandome la de papel, no es un ebook, esta escaneado, la tradución de esa edición deja mucho que desear, alguna pagina no se ve y como tienes que volver a atras a menudo para ver ciertas gráficas, es un coñazo.


----------



## Nerblu (13 Nov 2013)

Faldo dijo:


> Solo queda probar en el campo la estrategia planteada en el libro, lo hare en simuladores a ver que tal.
> 
> No se hasta que putno se sigue esta estrategia, la gente ahora parece que piensa en intradia, CTFs y hacerse rico en 2 dias. Hay cosas que nunca cambian.
> 
> ...



Entonces segun tu vale la pena comprarlo? Es que tambien me lo quiero leer jeje


----------



## Faldo (13 Nov 2013)

Nerblu dijo:


> Entonces segun tu vale la pena comprarlo? Es que tambien me lo quiero leer jeje



Es un método que hay que estudiar, con lo cual lo vas a tener que leer y releer. Mucho mejor tenerlo a mano en papel. 

De todas formas empieza a leerlo en PDF y ya veras como al tiempo ya querras comprarlo en papel. Lo compras lo reeles y veras las cosas mas claras.


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2013)

magnífico libro.


----------



## Cetero (13 Nov 2013)

La verdad es que me gustó muchísimo. Lo leí hace tiempo y le pasé un OCR. Traduje la página que le faltaba de la versión en ingles y intenté copiar los gráficos de la versión inglesa que están más claros.
A los que le interese los he dejado aquí en doc y aquí en PDF
(No se cuanto durarán) Si alguien tiene problemas que me mande un privado de como pasarselos (unos 32 Mb)


----------



## Illescas (13 Nov 2013)

Hay varias ideas que subyacen en el libro:
* Primero las etapas del mercado. 
* Segundo elegir lo más fuerte o lo más débil del mercado.
* Tercero, el volumen.
Si analizamos un poco estas ideas, son la base para cualquier sistema de especulación.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

El mejor libro para rupturas de medio plazo.


----------



## Nerblu (13 Nov 2013)

Faldo dijo:


> Es un método que hay que estudiar, con lo cual lo vas a tener que leer y releer. Mucho mejor tenerlo a mano en papel.
> 
> De todas formas empieza a leerlo en PDF y ya veras como al tiempo ya querras comprarlo en papel. Lo compras lo reeles y veras las cosas mas claras.



Pues me lo empezare a mirar con PDF pero seguramente acabé comprandolo como tu dices jaja las cosas para estudiar prefiero papel


----------



## nief (13 Nov 2013)

hola,

yo lo lei hace mucho mucho tiempo

compare todos los graficos que pude en el anterior ciclo y madre mia.

asi que para el siuiente ciclo he estado esperando y esperando hasta que el año pasado comenzo.


y ahi estamos dentro de unas cuantas, la ultima arcelor mittal

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dencia-media-movil-200-sesiones-superada.html


----------



## Fermac (14 Nov 2013)

Gran libro, me ayudó mucho. También está Aleta de Tiburón de Javier Alfayate, que se basa totalmente en el de Weinstein pero añade conceptos que hacen el sistema aún más atractivo.


----------



## Faldo (15 Nov 2013)

Fermac dijo:


> Gran libro, me ayudó mucho. También está Aleta de Tiburón de Javier Alfayate, que se basa totalmente en el de Weinstein pero añade conceptos que hacen el sistema aún más atractivo.



Tambien estaba buscado algo basado en el sistema de SW pero mas actual. Entonces este libro es recomendable entonces? Alguna sugerencia mas?


----------



## nief (16 Nov 2013)

Faldo dijo:


> Tambien estaba buscado algo basado en el sistema de SW pero mas actual. Entonces este libro es recomendable entonces? Alguna sugerencia mas?



Leerlo

Entenderlo

Aplicarlo

Y paciencia muuuuuuuuucha paciencia. Años de paciencia y aplomo en los vaivenes.

Porque va de eso, comprar ahora mismo que han roto casi todas, esperar 4 o 5 años con unos cojones bien puestos 

Y llegado el momento de la euforia vender contra corriente

Asi de simple

Tiempo total de trabajo 4 dias

1 decidir compra

2 ejecutar las compras

años de espera.....

3 decidir la venta

4 ejecutar las ventas


Si no tienes paciencia ni te molestes, porque esto es un juego aburridisimo.


----------



## racional (16 Nov 2013)

Yo lei este libro, tarde 3 meses en leerlo, asi que si haceis un hilo para analizar valores siguiento esta tecnica me apunto.


----------



## elpipa (17 Nov 2013)

He estado analizando varios valores del sector de las energías renovables, y según este método, ( sector infravalorado, comienzo de fase 2 y fuerte volumen), hay varios valores que dan señal de compra, que os parece?


----------



## Efraim (17 Nov 2013)

elpipa dijo:


> He estado analizando varios valores del sector de las energías renovables, y según este método, ( sector infravalorado, comienzo de fase 2 y fuerte volumen), hay varios valores que dan señal de compra, que os parece?



First Solar Parece que da señales Weinstenienas.

Bueno, también cumple siete de los nueve indicadores de Piotrski (algunos entramos hace tres meses por fundamentales, que indican que aún está barata  ).


----------



## pamplinero (17 Nov 2013)

Yo este libro me lo lei hace 7 u 8 años y pegue un par de pelotazos (Avanzit, OHL...) gracias a el (aunque bueno, por aquel tiempo, tambien era mas facil por la coyuntura economica).

Pero vamos, me saque una pasta aplicando el libro y usando el Visual Chart.


----------



## decloban (29 Nov 2013)

Aprovecho para hacer un up y preguntar si alguien esta utilizando este método. Yo he vuelto a mis orígenes y me estoy ciñéndome a el desde hace 1 mes.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (29 Nov 2013)

Los mejores libros se han escrito hace muchos años, y no hablo de 1988, sino entre 1920-1935.

Se aprende muchísimo más y muchas estrategias funcionan aún hoy en día.


----------



## decloban (30 Nov 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Los mejores libros se han escrito hace muchos años, y no hablo de 1988, sino entre 1920-1935.
> 
> Se aprende muchísimo más y muchas estrategias funcionan aún hoy en día.



Como ya ha comentado un compañero en este mismo hilo yo recomiendo el libro de Javier Alfayate, viene todo bien explicado, se entiende bien y trae ejemplos de como aplicar el método de Weinstein en ProrealTime.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (30 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer un up y preguntar si alguien esta utilizando este método. Yo he vuelto a mis orígenes y me estoy ciñéndome a el desde hace 1 mes.



¿podrías decirnos cómo te va durante el mes que comentas?

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 17:17 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Como ya ha comentado un compañero en este mismo hilo yo recomiendo el libro de Javier Alfayate, viene todo bien explicado, se entiende bien y trae ejemplos de como aplicar el método de Weinstein en ProrealTime.



¿Cuál de los libros es el que recomiendas?


----------



## decloban (30 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> ¿podrías decirnos cómo te va durante el mes que comentas?



Estoy en positivo pero el método es a medio plazo así que aun es temprano para sacar conclusiones



Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> ¿Cuál de los libros es el que recomiendas?



Yo recomiendo el de Javier porque es mas actual y te explica como configurar ProrealTime para aplicar el método de Weinstein.


El original se puede dejar para leer mas adelante y para tenerlo en nuestra colección.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (30 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Estoy en positivo pero el método es a medio plazo así que aun es temprano para sacar conclusiones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me refiero a cual de sus libros recomiendas. Tiene varios

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (30 Nov 2013)

Aleta de tiburón


----------



## Montegrifo (30 Nov 2013)

me podríais pasar ese libro?


----------



## INimputable (30 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> me podríais pasar ese libro?



Me uno, si algún alma caritativa lo tiene en pdf... 

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------



## decloban (1 Dic 2013)

Yo sigo con lo mio a ver si alguien se anima y somos unos cuantos que seguimos el método del bueno de Stan.

¿Alguien tiene un Excel con los códigos de los sectores europeos en formato ICB que son los que utiliza ProrealTime? Así me ahorro trabajo 

He encontrado un listado sectorial en Excel en Lista de valores de cada sector | Novatos Trading Club pero no no esta en ICB.

A ver si entre todos nos podemos hacer con un Excel.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2013)

Stan Weinstein. Los Secretos de Ganar Dinero en los Mercados Alcistas y Bajistas | Bittorrent.AM - worldwide torrents. Download free movies, apps, tv series and music torrentz.


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Stan Weinstein. Los Secretos de Ganar Dinero en los Mercados Alcistas y Bajistas | Bittorrent.AM - worldwide torrents. Download free movies, apps, tv series and music torrentz.



Gracias, aunque me refería al de aleta de tiburón :´(


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

Up! y pregunto, ¿alguien sigue el método de Stan y ha entrado hace poco en algún valor del MC?


----------



## staminatraders (23 Dic 2013)

Gamesa por ejemplo, a nosotros se nos escapó!


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

staminatraders dijo:


> Gamesa por ejemplo, a nosotros se nos escapó!



A mi Mapfre se me ha escapado


----------



## staminatraders (23 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> A mi Mapfre se me ha escapado



El canal de Map está muy bien definido, si no coge aceleración y empieza a subir con más pendiente puede que vuelva a la base del canal


----------



## juan35 (25 Dic 2013)

Si quereis pasar libros pdf a formato MOBI, por ejemplo para el Kindle, se puede utilizar esta web, resultados buenos y rapida:

Convert text and ebooks to the MOBI format

Yo he convertido:

- secretos para ganar dinero en los mercados alcistas y bajistas, Los - Stan Weinstein
- VIVIR-DEL-TRADING---Alexander-elder

Y si teneis un Kindle mirar esta pagina es muy interesante:

Leer PDF en Kindle

S2


----------



## Faldo (7 Ene 2014)

Me lei el libro de Weinstein y lo subraye y ahora ando haciendo una guia con todo lo subrallado para que no se escape nada, voy por la mitad. Cuando termine empezare a operar y completar los apuntes con aleta de tiburón.

Mi mujer dice que si en este mundo hasta el mas tonto hace relojes, como espero ganar dinero aqui. Yo le he contestado, la diferencia es que yo no espero hacerme rico en 2 tardes.


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

Faldo dijo:


> Me lei el libro de Weinstein y lo subraye y ahora ando haciendo una guia con todo lo subrallado para que no se escape nada, voy por la mitad. Cuando termine empezare a operar y completar los apuntes con aleta de tiburón.



Además de Aleta de tiburón de Javier Alfayate, te aconsejo que revises los post de Uxío Fraga.

Formación | Novatos Trading Club

Uxío Fraga junto algunos colaboradores además se han currado un Excel con los supersectores

Lista de valores de cada sector | Novatos Trading Club


----------



## romanrdgz (7 Ene 2014)

Tengo ganas de ojear el Aleta de Tiburón. Se vende en formato digital en 2 partes, y dado que la segunda no me interesa mucho ahora mismo, había pensado en comprar la primera (unos 8 euros).

Lo que pasa que quería verlo en papel en alguna librería, a ver si lo que explica del koncode merece la pena o no...

¿Alguien lo ha conseguido?


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Tengo ganas de ojear el Aleta de Tiburón. Se vende en formato digital en 2 partes, y dado que la segunda no me interesa mucho ahora mismo, había pensado en comprar la primera (unos 8 euros).



Justamente a mi la parte que mas me ha gustado es la segunda, la de gestión de capital y control de riesgo.




romanrdgz dijo:


> Lo que pasa que quería verlo en papel en alguna librería, a ver si lo que explica del koncode merece la pena o no...



Que yo sepa no se vende en ninguna librería y no esperes mucho mas de koncorde que lo que se explica en la web de Blai5.

El método de Stan es sencillo por lo que no esperéis un método super completo. Son conceptos sencillos de aplicar y de seguir por eso para mi es mas importante la gestión de capital y control de riesgo.

El libro de Javier Alfayate vale la pena pero no hay publicado en el una formula secreta todo lo que comenta lo puedes encontrar en Internet pero el logro del libro es tenerlo todo organizado y explicado para aplicarlo al PRT.

Lo único que no me gusta es que la compra del libro físico no incluye la versión electrónica.

Uxío Fraga también explica el método de Stan, vende su libro que no he comprado pero además el su blog lo explica todo.

Para mi son una referencia si se quiere invertir a medio plazo. Ambos son muy buenos divulgadores.



romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Alguien lo ha conseguido?



Si me dices de donde eres por PM igual te lo puedo prestar.


----------



## racional (7 Ene 2014)

Yo me lei el libro entero, ahora que? buscamos una accion? propongo que hagamos esto, alguien elige una accion, y cada uno usando sus conocimientos dictamina en que fase se encuentra la accion, si fase 1, 2 que son las que interesan o 3 o 4 que son las que hacen la accion solo propicia para vender.


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

racional dijo:


> Yo me lei el libro entero, ahora que? buscamos una accion? propongo que hagamos esto, alguien elige una accion, y cada uno usando sus conocimientos dictamina en que fase se encuentra la accion, si fase 1, 2 que son las que interesan o 3 o 4 que son las que hacen la accion solo propicia para vender.



Antes de buscar acción hay que buscar el sector


----------



## luface2000 (7 Ene 2014)

Yo me leí el de SW y después "Enséñame la pasta" de Alfayate en el cual hay programación de Prorealtime. No se puede estar quemando la vista buscando entre las miles de acciones en USA o Europa. Hay que programar buscadores para que te encuentre una selección previa. 

El blog de Alfayate por si queréis comprarle algún libro Acciones de Bolsa. Yo el de Enséñame la pasta se lo compré en mano en una feria que estuvo en Barcelona y lo tengo dedicado, je, je.

Después de casi tres años investigando en esto de la bolsa ya estoy creando mis propios buscadores de acciones, aunque no sigo exactamente la pautas de Alfayate, he creado las mías propias. Voy probando buscadores en virtual con Prorealtime y pruebo las compras en Google Finance. El último buscador de acciones que hice no fue mal, aunque ahora estoy con uno basado en regresiones lineales sobre el RSI, las acciones que encuentra se acercan mucho a las que comenta SW o Alfayate, aunque se intentan adelantar un poco para aprovechar más el recorrido al alza. He estado un par de meses sin probar, después que el último no me funcionara y desde el día 2 de diciembre he estado comprando de nuevo con los nuevos ajustes de programación que le he realizado a mis buscadores de Prorealtime. 

Adjunto compras en una captura de pantalla de ahora mismo. Me he quedado alucinado porque todas las compras se están comportando muy bien. 







Tengo dos acciones españolas compradas Adolfo Dominguez (10.000€) y Duro Felguera (8.000€) que ya han generado 1.700€ desde el 2 de diciembre en virtual también. 

Ahora el siguiente paso es la gestión de capital que es lo MÁS IMPORTANTE en este mundo y normalmente lo que se deja para lo ultimo y debería ser lo primero. 

Os recomiendo este camino en virtual antes de entrar en real.

Saludos.


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

luface2000 dijo:


> Os recomiendo este camino en virtual antes de entrar en real.



En esta afirmación no estoy de acuerdo aunque sea con poco es mejor entrar en real porque las sensaciones, sentimientos, impulsos, avaricia y miedo solo surgen cuando hay pasta de verdad en juego.

No solo es AT, gestión de cartera, etc, ... sino la parte humana influye mucho.


----------



## luface2000 (7 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> En esta afirmación no estoy de acuerdo aunque sea con poco es mejor entrar en real porque las sensaciones, sentimientos, impulsos, avaricia y miedo solo surgen cuando hay pasta de verdad en juego.
> 
> No solo es AT, gestión de cartera, etc, ... sino la parte humana influye mucho.



Si, tienes toda la razón. También he entrado en real alguna vez, pero si la base es débil como era mi caso, el desastre está asegurado. Se podría ir avanzando en el aprendizaje haciendo un avance en teórico y probar en real una vez probado en demo. Si falla, volver al virtual y volver a probar. El aprendizaje es de años.


----------



## Faldo (7 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Además de Aleta de tiburón de Javier Alfayate, te aconsejo que revises los post de Uxío Fraga.
> 
> Formación | Novatos Trading Club
> 
> ...



Genial gracias


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0CFFEQEqw6Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OERUbqGC4s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zetaperro (7 Ene 2014)

Yo me he leído Aleta de Tiburon y me juego los ahorros con el sistema este


----------



## nief (7 Ene 2014)

Yo me lei hace 10 años stan weinstein, y ya me he jugado los ahorros con su sistema.

+30% por ahora

saludos


----------



## Comodoro (7 Ene 2014)

He leído en el enlace que Marc Weinstein era un trader excepcional, pero que el método no lo creó él sino Stan Weinstein. ¿Qué era, su hermano?

Los mejores traders e inversores 6. - Mark Weinstein. - BOLSALIBRE

Aparte del libro de Stan Weinstein, ¿cual más aconsejaríais para ir mejorando?


----------



## nief (7 Ene 2014)

Comodoro, mejorando en que?

Invertir en bolsa es muy aburrido, compras abajo. Fin paso 1

Esperas. Fin paso 2
Esperas. Fin paso 3

Cuando llega arriba (burbuja) vendes. Fin paso 4

Disfrutas de lo ganado y esperas a que baje de nuevo. Empiezas de nuevo en paso 1

Esto es hacer dos actos de 20 minutos cada 5 años.

Poco mas, de lo contrario algo estas haciendo mal.

saludos


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

nief dijo:


> Comodoro, mejorando en que?
> 
> Invertir en bolsa es muy aburrido, compras abajo. Fin paso 1
> 
> ...



Y ponerse corto, ¿que? El titulo del libro de Stan lo dice bien claro

Stan Weinstein:Los secretos para ganar dinero con los mercados *alcistas* y *bajistas*


----------



## Comodoro (7 Ene 2014)

nief dijo:


> Comodoro, mejorando en que?
> 
> Invertir en bolsa es muy aburrido, compras abajo. Fin paso 1
> 
> ...



Mejorando en bolsa no por supuesto, porque todavía mis conocimientos son nulos.

Me refería a qué libro leer después del de Weistein, como complemento. No creo que solo con ese libro se alcance la cima, supongo que habrá algún otro. Creo recordar que se habló del de Kostolany.

Gracias por el consejo, simple y seguramente eficaz.


----------



## guminol (20 Ene 2014)

Yo empecé dando palos de ciego como casi todos y poco a poco fui investigando hasta que encontré la pagina de Javier Alfayate. Empecé con su pagina web y finalmente acabé leyendo el libro de Stan Weinstein. Lo cierto es que me parece un método sencillo gracias a Javier que lo hace así. 
El caso es que llevo un año invirtiendo con este sistema y gané el año pasado un 22,52% (gracias a que el mercado acompañó). También es muy interesante la pagina de Ricardo Gonzalez de esbolsa.com:

Los Mercados Financieros | Los Mercados Financieros

tambien utiliza el metodo de Stan Weinstein.


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

La gran ventaja de aplicar el método de Stan es que es sencillo, fácil de entender y con que dediques un rato el domingo es suficiente para ganar tanto en mercados alciatas como bajistas  

A veces perdemos el norte intentando utilizar cuando mas indicadores mejor y en este caso una formula sencilla funciona.


----------



## nief (20 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> La gran ventaja de aplicar el método de Stan es que es sencillo, fácil de entender y con que dediques un rato el domingo es suficiente para ganar tanto en mercados alciatas como bajistas
> 
> A veces perdemos el norte intentando utilizar cuando mas indicadores mejor y en este caso una formula sencilla funciona.



No puedo estar mas de acuerdo. 

Las cosas cuando son sencillas y claras a veces uno no se las cree por lo evidentes que parecen. 

Saludos


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Ene 2014)

nief dijo:


> No puedo estar mas de acuerdo.
> 
> Las cosas cuando son sencillas y claras a veces uno no se las cree por lo evidentes que parecen.
> 
> Saludos



Tan bien estáis hablando de ese libro por aquí que acabo de encargarlo en Amazon, enseguida me dejo llevar por la opinión de otros, el Jueves lo tengo en casa, ya os contaré cuando lo lea ....:Baile:


----------



## guminol (21 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Tan bien estáis hablando de ese libro por aquí que acabo de encargarlo en Amazon, enseguida me dejo llevar por la opinión de otros, el Jueves lo tengo en casa, ya os contaré cuando lo lea ....:Baile:



¿Te refieres al de Javier Alfayate?. Ahora está escribiendo su cuarto libro, parece que puede salir a final de este año.


----------



## Faldo (26 Feb 2014)

luface2000 dijo:


> Yo me leí el de SW y después "Enséñame la pasta" de Alfayate en el cual hay programación de Prorealtime. No se puede estar quemando la vista buscando entre las miles de acciones en USA o Europa. Hay que programar buscadores para que te encuentre una selección previa.
> 
> El blog de Alfayate por si queréis comprarle algún libro Acciones de Bolsa. Yo el de Enséñame la pasta se lo compré en mano en una feria que estuvo en Barcelona y lo tengo dedicado, je, je.
> 
> ...




Imagínate el Stan que hacia las gráficas a mano. :XX: en papel cuadriculado.


----------



## milinko69 (26 Feb 2014)

Para medio plazo recomendaría el libro Enseñame la pasta,que habla de indicadores amplitud mejora el sistema de Satán y algo de elogiar,y aunque lo firma alfayate lo escribió angel Matute.Ángel luego creo su foro lo podéis ver en Market Timing. Os lo recomiendo buen clima en el foro aprendereis bastante y sacaremos dinerillo.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 14:58 ----------

Tiene una parte abierta y otra de pago.Combina elliott,indicadores de amplitud,velas,buscadores,indicadores propios


----------



## Galvani (12 Mar 2014)

Este libro de Weinstein veo que le hay de dos precios en Armazon y en Casa del libro, 34 y 70euros o algo así. ¿En que se diferencian?


----------



## Faldo (12 Mar 2014)

Galvani dijo:


> Este libro de Weinstein veo que le hay de dos precios en Armazon y en Casa del libro, 34 y 70euros o algo así. ¿En que se diferencian?



El de 70€ viene con una tapa mas bonita. 

Comprate el de 30€ que aparte es la ultima edición mucho mejor traducida.


----------



## Galvani (12 Mar 2014)

Faldo dijo:


> El de 70€ viene con una tapa mas bonita.
> 
> Comprate el de 30€ que aparte es la ultima edición mucho mejor traducida.



Gracias, eso había hecho. Pues vaya estafa.


----------



## Renato (12 Mar 2014)

Yo me lo compré en amazon.co.uk por 10 pavos la versión en lengua inglesa y tapa blanda. Por cierto, que cutre la portada, ahí el tío luciendo oros. Años 80 style supongo. Es cierto que Stan acabó arruinado o es un bulo?


----------



## Galvani (27 Sep 2014)

Hola,

Me estoy acabando de leer por segunda vez a Weinstein, y después no sé si me leeré el Aleta de tiburón, si viene todo orientado al Proreal, pero sobre todo por el tema de la gestión, porque Weinstein no pone mucho sobre este tema. También otras cosas como indicadores a los que se refiere Weinstein indicando tablas de la revista Barrons o algo así y que ya no nos sirven imagino. Lo que veo a simple vista es que es para tendencias muy marcadas, porque en alguna que otra acción los stops te sacarían aunque los pongas estilo inversor.


----------



## xerard (12 Sep 2017)

Alguien me puede enviar el pdf y doc de mercados alcistas y bajistas de Weinstein? un usuario lo ofrecio pero no veo que reciba mis mensajes y mi mensaje de confirmacion a mi bandeja no llego ni a la bandeja de no deseados. Espero me puedan ayudar. Mi correo es gerardoorosco@hotmail.com. Igual estare atento si pueden publicar un link del archivo corregido por el usuario Cetero. Saludos.


----------



## Efraim (12 Sep 2017)

xerard dijo:


> Alguien me puede enviar el pdf y doc de mercados alcistas y bajistas de Weinstein? un usuario lo ofrecio pero no veo que reciba mis mensajes y mi mensaje de confirmacion a mi bandeja no llego ni a la bandeja de no deseados. Espero me puedan ayudar. Mi correo es gerardoorosco@hotmail.com. Igual estare atento si pueden publicar un link del archivo corregido por el usuario Cetero. Saludos.



¿El doc también? Que yo sepa no hay un doc de este libro. Para el PDF, no seas güevón y USA Google. O, mejor, lo compras.


----------

